# 

## Stickpl

Witam wszystkich

Zmagam się z tym problem od kilku dni przekopując internet. Niestety nie udało mi się odnaleźć odpowiedzi na pytanie. A mianowicie, nad wyspą kuchenną chce zamontować okap pod wcześniej wykonany sufit podwieszany (tylko nad fragmentem wyspowym). Jak i czym go wzmocnić aby wytrzymał obciążenie okapu? Słyszałem o technikach wzmacniania płytą OSB tylko jak ją przymocować, do czego?

Z góry bardzo dziękuję za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## homecactus

pewnie można zrobić konstrukcję najpierw z płyt OSB, przykreconych do sufitu i między sobą za pomocą kątowników metalowych, a dopiero na to przykręcić płytę GK. Wtedy OSB będzie stanowiło warstwę nośną do przymocowania okapu.

pzdr

----------


## klem

okap musisz podwiesic do stropu, sufit gk go nie utrzyma

----------


## beatagl

tak jak mówi klem, gk nie utrzyma w żadnym wypadku !!! Śruby dystansowe i kotwicz w suficie

----------


## turalyon

Płytę OSB przykręca sie od góry do profili trzymających K-G. Robie sie to oczywiście przed przykręceniem płyt gipsowych. Ja tak mam na poddaszu pod każdą lampę. Jak masz już płyty poprzykręcane to najpierw bedziesz musiał jedną usunąć, inaczej okapu nie przykręcisz

----------


## Devilman123

Witam.

Podepnę się pod temat.

Jestem całkowicie zielony w temacie sufitów podwieszanych a za jakiś muszę  u siebie  go wykonać...

Strop mam drewniany , pomieszczenia o wysokości  2,6m. Jaki rodzaj sufitu byście mi doradzili? Z wieszakami który dodatkowo zmniejszy mi wysokość pomieszczen czy inne rozwiązanie bez wieszaków?

Bardzo bym prosił też o adresy stron gdzie są konkretne informacje


Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar.d

Płytę Osb, lub lepiej grubą sklejkę najlepiej zamocować pomiędzy profilami CD za pomocą 2 kawałków UD. 

Kolego  Devilman123 ile miejsca masz na ten sufit podwieszany?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Tak jak piszą koledzy. Sufit z GK+ OSB spokojnie utrzyma nawet najcięższy okap.

----------


## marek.bejrut

przy takiej wysokości można spokojnie obniżyć na stelażu o tych 12cm i masz idealny gładki sufit, jak przykręcisz płyty bezpośrednio do tego co masz a nie wiesz czy będzie to ładnie wyglądało to jak będzie krzywo to będziesz pod tym sufitem siedział i prostował go lata a kwotowo na koniec wyjdzie to samo

----------

